# Earth 2



## Princess Ivy (Aug 27, 2004)

Did anyone catch this series on Sci-Fi earlier this year? I am trying to find out a bit more about it, writers, followups, was there a second series? and opinions etc...


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 27, 2004)

I REMEMBER THAT ONE!!! Even have part of the series on VHS!!!

There was only one season, before it was cancelled... About 15 episodes...

What do you wanna know...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 27, 2004)

Is it available on DVD? any books written about it (fansies even)


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 27, 2004)

Not on DVD, that I've ever found... Is repeated on satellite TV from time to time... On Sci-Fi Channel recently...

And no books, not enough interest....

Shame really...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 27, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Not on DVD, that I've ever found... Is repeated on satellite TV from time to time... On Sci-Fi Channel recently...
> 
> And no books, not enough interest....
> 
> Shame really...


OK, you caught me, pet subject is colonisation. have just posted thread in the lounge...


----------



## The Master™ (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh, wow, I love the subject of colonisation...


----------

